# digitale spiegelreflex für einsteiger



## newbie123 (16. September 2005)

Hallo ! Da ich ein absuluter newbie in sachen digitalfotografie bin hier meine frage:
Ich will mir eine digitale spiegelreflexcamer zulegen und habe zwischen 700 und 800 € zur verfügung. In einigen foren wurde mir schon gesagt das man für diesen preis nichts gescheites bekommt und das ich es lassen soll. Stimmt das ?
Ich will vorwiegend landschaftsaufnahmen machen und will auch alles selbst einstellen weil das dann doch mehr spaß macht als mit der automatik. 
Beim durchschauen von onlinehändlern habe ich objektive für 2000 euor geshen 
Gibt es da auch billigere oder ist so ein preis normal ?
Sagt bitte ehrlich ob man für mein budget eine gute cam bekommt oder ob die qualität in dieser preisklasse schlecht ist, weil dann lasse ich es lieber ganz.
Ich habe auch mal gehört das eine spiegelreflexcam kaputtgehen kann wenn man sie falscj einstellt. Heist das das ich nicht beliebig mit belichtungszeiten und co. spielen kann ?
danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Leola13 (17. September 2005)

Hai,

1. Stimmt nicht. Vor allem für den Einstieg reicht dein Budget vollkommen. Ausser du willst die ganze Objektiv Palette dazukaufen.

2. Es gibt auch billigere Objektive als solche für 2000 Euro. Das ganze ist stark von der Lichtstärke abhängig. Für Landschaftsfotografie solltest du evtl ein Weitwinkelobjektiv dazu kaufen.

3. Ich wüsste nicht was man mit normalen oder extremen Einstellungen an einer Spiegelrefelxkamera kaputt machen kann. Ausser fallenlassen und untertauchen fällt mir spontan nichts ein.

Mein Tipp : NIKON D50  ca. 750 €, den Body ohne Objektiv gibt es schon ab ca. 500 Euro, da kannst du dir ja evtl. ein andere Objektiv dazu kaufen, welches mehr in den Weitwinkelbereich geht.
Aber als Einstieg allemal ausreichend.

PS. Es werden sicherlich noch andere Leute antworten und Kamera(s) von Canon empfehlen, das ist halt eine "Glaubensfrage" die Unterschiede sind minimal und hängen halt davon ab ob alte Objektive weiterverwendet werden sollen.

Im Zweifel beides im Geschäft prüfen, welche Handhabung dir besser gefällt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## saschaf (19. September 2005)

Für 800 EUR gekommst du schon ein gutes Einstiegsmodell. 

Zur Nikon hat Leola13 ja schon was gesagt. Ich selbst hab die Canon EOS 350D, die gibts für ca. 700 € und für ein paar Euro mehr auch gleich mit Kid-Objektiv (Brennweite 18-55mm). Das Kid-Objektiv kannst du aber auch gebraucht bei ebay für ca. 60 EUR  bekommen.

Die EOS350D ist wirklich ein sehr schönes Gerät, ist sowohl für den Einsteiger SEHR gut geeignet als auch für den fortgeschrittenen Hobbyfotographen. 
Das Kid-Objektiv ist für den Anfang und zum Üben recht gut. Wenn du etwas Erfahrung mit der Digilal-SLR hast, wirst du aber sicherlich an die Grenzen dieser preiswerten Optik stoßen. Trotzdem ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis vom Canon Kid-Objektiv kaum zu toppen.

Und richtig es gibt Objektive, die sauteurer sind , z.B. das hier für 105000 EUR. (kein Druckfehler der Preis ist wirklich so) 

Bei mir kam nach dem Kamerakauf nach und nach auch noch einiges dazu :
* Polfilter ca. 60 Eur
* Blitz ca. 180 Eur
* Stativ ca. 30 Eur


----------



## hpvw (19. September 2005)

*Off topic*


			
				saschaf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und richtig es gibt Objektive, die sauteurer sind , z.B. das hier für 105000 EUR. (kein Druckfehler der Preis ist wirklich so)


Kennst Du jemanden, der dieses Objektiv einsetzt? Wenn ja, wofür? Ich habe das Objektiv immer für eine Technologiedemonstration zu Marketingzwecken gehalten, vielleicht in der Hoffnung, dass es ein, zwei mal verkauft wird. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es wirtschaftlich sinnvoll ist, ein Teleobjektiv zu dem Preis zu kaufen.
Vielleicht kannst Du meiner Vorstellungskraft ja etwas auf die Sprünge helfen.

Gruß hpvw

*/Off topic*


----------



## Leugim (20. September 2005)

Bei Sportaufnahmen vielleicht?
Ich habe ja mal gehört (von einem Fotografen.. Wie professionell weiss ich jetzt nicht), dass bei fussballaufnahmen unter 600mm nichts anzufangen sei.. 

Ich habe mal bei den fussballübertragungen genauer hingeschaut und da sieht man ziemlich viele recht laaange und grosse weisse objektive.. ob da jetzt ein roter ring dran ist, erkennt man nicht, kann man sich aber in den meisten fällen schon denken.

Zeitungen geben ziemlich viel Geld für gelungene Fotos aus, also wieso nicht in gutes material investieren...

Vielleicht werden solche "apparate" ja auch von canon verliehen? Würde ja auch sinn ergeben.. 
Ausserdem gibts ja auch Versicherungen..... Na ja ich habe da wenig ahnung von.. Wer also mehr darüber weiss.. immer her damit.

Juten abend und träumt was schönes


----------



## saschaf (20. September 2005)

> Vielleicht kannst Du meiner Vorstellungskraft ja etwas auf die Sprünge helfen.


Hier findest du ne Dikussion über das EF 1200mm.



> Kennst Du jemanden, der dieses Objektiv einsetzt?



Die NASA! Die ham es in ne Rakete gesteckt, in eine Umlaufbahn geschossen und "Hubble" genannt.  ***duck und wegrenn ***


----------



## Jacka (20. September 2005)

Hi!

@Saschaf: 
Mal eine Frage zur EOS 350D:
Ich will mir auch mal eine neue Kamera zulegen, da meine "alte" (2 Jahre alt) zwar super Landschaftsaufnahmen macht, aber sobald sich etwas bewegt, ist es sofort unscharf! Da habe ich auch schon an die EOS 350D gedacht. Die Testergebnisse sind ganz gut.
Meistens fotografiere ich Personen in Bewegung, mit meiner Canon sehe ich da meisten nur einen verschwommenen Brei. 
Ist die EOS 350D gut für Bewegungsaufnahmen oder würdest du mir davon abraten?

Vielen Dank und Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## saschaf (20. September 2005)

@Jacka:

Deine Probleme mit bewegten Objekten dürften nichts mit deiner Kamera zu tun haben. Ich vermute mal, dass die Belichtungszeit für eine schnelle Bewegung zu lang ist. Da nutzt dir ein ordentlicher Blitz oder ein lichtstarkes Objektiv sicherlich mehr als eine neue Kamera (es sei denn du willst sowieso auf digital umsteigen). 
Oder kann es sein, dass du einen 100er Film benutzt? Versuchs doch mal mit einem 400er, vieleicht hilft das ja schon (wäre mit Sicherheit die preiswerteste Variante).

Prinizipell macht die EOS 350D Belichtungszeiten bis 1/2000s. Das sollte für schnelle Bewegungen mehr als ausreichend sein (wenn man denn ausreichend Licht hat um die 1/2000s wirklcih nutzen zu können  ).

MfG


----------



## Jacka (20. September 2005)

Hi!

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Besitze schon eine Digitale (Canon Powershot S45).
Man hat kaum Chance vernünftige "bewegte" Bilder zu machen. Es reicht wenn man die Camera nur mit einer Hand hält... schon verwackelt.
Nur wenn man sie absolut ruhig hält und schon Bewegungen anderer vorahnt, kann man halbwegs Bilder machen.
Bin auch schon sämtliche Einstellungen durchgegangen, nichts hat geholfen...
Daher soll jetzt eine neue her!

Grüße,
Jacka


----------

